#  Der kleine Patient >   Kind ständig heiser >

## Filly07

Meine 5 jährige Tochter ist seit ca 5-6 Wochen immer wieder heiser, ich habe das am 15.4. bei der U9 beim KIA angesprochen, aber der ist gar nicht wirklich darauf eingegangen.
Jetzt sprach mich meine Nachbarin eben an: Was brütet deine Tochter denn da aus, ich habe sie gestern erzählen gehört, man die ist ja heiser. Es gibt wohl irgend eine Erkrankung wo die Kinder ständig über längeren Zeitraum so heiser sind, aber sie wüßte wohl nicht so genau wie die heißt. 
Manchmal hört sie sich so an als wenn sie die ganze Nacht durchgemacht hätte. 
Woran kann das liegen, was kann das sein? Was kann ich dagegen tun?

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo 
bei einer lang anhaltenden Heiserkeit sollten Sie mal zu einem Hals-Nasen-Ohrenarzt gehen.
Dies sollte weiter abgeklärt werden 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Filly07

was kann das denn sein? Ich meine woher kann das kommen?

----------


## spokes

das kann dir der HNO dann genau sagen. Alles andere wäre ein Blick in die Glaskugel.

----------


## Miller87

Schreit Ihr Kind eventuell viel am Tag?

----------


## JUSCHKA

Wenn der HNO nichts finden sollte, dann auch an die Schilddrüse denken.

----------


## Wickie

Mein kleiner Bruder war früher auch sehr viel heiser. Der Arzt meinte damals, das seien Schreiknötchen. Weil Kinder halt gerne auch mal laut sind und herumschreien können die sich auf den Stimmbändern bilden. Vielleicht hat deine Tochter ja so etwas?

----------


## tina2011

ich würde das auch vom HNO abklären lassen - und überlegen, ob du nicht den Kinderarzt wechseln kannst. Wenn der deine Sorge nicht ernst nimmt oder nicht darauf eingeht, ist das nicht in Ordnung.
Man möchte doch als Mutter sicher sein, dass das Kind gut versorgt und beraten ist.

----------


## spokes

Ich glaube, nach 4Jahren wird da sich  was getan haben.

----------


## tina2011

ups...wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. hab ich    :Grin:    nicht drauf geachtet. SORRY

----------

